# Brazilian hair straightening treatment



## :SiempreBella: (Mar 16, 2007)

_*Has anybody tried this treatment? It makes your hair straight and shiny. It's not damaging like the Japanese straightening.* _

*- Quick - *It is much easier to schedule for you and your customers. On average, the treatment takes one stylist only two hours.

*- Affordable - *It brings the price of silky straight hair to a reasonable level, expanding your customer-base while remaining an upscale process.

*- Universal -* It can be used on dyed or highlighted hair. In fact, it can be used on any type of hair.

*- Gentle - *It is NOT meant to be permanent and it DOES require redoing approximately every 3 months. That is why you can leave it on the client's hair and walk away if you have to. That is why you can use it on children. That is why it blends with the natural growth of hair.

*- Natural -* It does NOT use strong chemicals to open and close the hair cuticle in an effort to straighten it, â€œbreaking the bonesâ€ of the hair shaft. Keratin is a natural substance which comprises approximately 88% of your hair.

*- Healthy- *It penetrates the hair repairing internal damage and coats the hair preventing further damage. The results are SOFT, SHINY, STRAIGHT hair.







*- Easy -* Begin with a shampoo designed to open the cuticle. Saturate the hair with the product (an average of 3 ounces). Blow dry. Iron small bunches of hair close to the scalp with a lower heat. Iron the entire head with a high heat to seal in the keratin. 
*- Simple -* Do NOT wet, wash or put anything into the hair for FOUR days. After that shampoo and condition with any product NOT containing sodium chloride, which strips the keratin from the hair.

*- Simply Amazing - *The results speak for themselves. As one client said: â€œI'm so happy I don't need my therapist anymore!â€Â· Good for anyone who has hair.

_More info and pictures here:_ Welcome to Marcia Teixeira Web Site!


----------



## rllions (Apr 1, 2007)

I've only just heard about in the last month, but it sounds interesting


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 1, 2007)

interesting, my hair is already flat lol


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been time and time again by my friends that are hairdressers that the best place to get your hair straightened or get extensions is a black salon.


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 1, 2007)

That sounds interesting! I would love to know the chemical process it uses. It sounds like there's a protein treatment built into the restructuring (?) process. Cool!


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmmm...that sounds almost too good to be true.


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 1, 2007)

I felt like i was reading an infomerical.


----------



## han (Apr 1, 2007)

cool.


----------

